# Never look back, Never regret



## mish03

Hi everyone,

I want to get a tattoo in Hebrew, and would love if anyone could help me in translating the phrase "never look back, never regret" for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## tFighterPilot

לעולם אל תסתכל לאחור, לעולם אל תתחרט
Le'olam al tistakel le'aḥor, le'olam al titḥaret.


----------



## mish03

Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## arielipi

it is correct but too literal translation, some context is missing because it can change...
זה יכול להיות בחיים אל תסתכל לאחור...אף פעם אל תסתכל לאחור
לנצח
לעד
if you could provide the before and after words it could help to better get the meaning you want


----------



## mish03

Hi Arielipi,

Thanks for your response. Forgive me because I'm just trying to understand the translation you've given me here.. what did you mean by providing the before and after words?


----------



## arielipi

to make a full sentence


----------



## mish03

"לנצח
לעד"

Is this part necessary in the translation? Sorry if i'm sounding a little bit silly . I want this translation as a tattoo so I was hoping that it would just be in one sentence.


----------



## arielipi

again,if you want literal translation - its what fighterpilot said... if you have a story or a certain meaning behind that sentence it can change in the full sentence.

lets say: dont ever look back is le'olam al tistakel le'ahor/achora
i will never regret - le'olam lo etharet.
i would never regret - bachaim lo etharet.

so a full sentence can help define the exact form you need, unless what i opened with.


----------



## mish03

oh okay, that makes perfect sense. thank you very much for your help!


----------



## cmonmanimtired

arielipi said:


> again,if you want literal translation - its what fighterpilot said... if you have a story or a certain meaning behind that sentence it can change in the full sentence.
> 
> lets say: dont ever look back is le'olam al tistakel le'ahor/achora
> i will never regret - le'olam lo etharet.
> i would never regret - bachaim lo etharet.
> 
> so a full sentence can help define the exact form you need, unless what i opened with.


is there a possibility that you could get the i will never regret - le'olam lo etharet. for me in the actual Hebrew 
thanks anyway.


----------



## Egmont

Here you go:

לעולם לא אתחרט


----------

